# amano's stressed! help!



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Hey there,

I bought a bunch of amano shrimp today, and when I came home tonight they were all at the top of the water, practically ready to jump out. The fish seem ok, not sure what's going on here. Is it a O2 thing?

I have DIY CO2 and does PMDD and excel daily. Temp is ~27C.

any help would be great.

thanks.

ps - snails are also at top of the water.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have found that usually happens when I have high CO2 or low O2. More surface aeration should fix the issue. Do you have a tightly fitting hood preventing air flow across the top of the water? If so, try proping it opena bit so fresh air can reach the water's surface.

Sounds like you'll be finding your Amanos under the couch soon


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, something's amiss if the snails are up there too.

You could try running an airstone for a while to see if it helps.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Are you dosing recommended dosages of Excel or larger than recommended? Sometimes Excel will result in low oxygen. I agree with the others that it sounds like a low oxygen situation.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

thanks guys! i think the 02 was the issue... i ran an airstone over night and they seem to be ok. Only problem now is that I have low CO2... oh well!

thanks for the help!!


----------

